# Dos restaurantes en la Costa Verde



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vida bajo el puente









*VISIÓN NOCTURNA. El restaurante Vida está ubicado justo debajo del Puente de los Suspiros, en medio de la Bajada de Baños de Barranco.(Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) *

Hace un mes abrió sus puertas un nuevo restaurante en el espacio que perteneció a la ermita, en la bajada de baños. La propuesta busca ser lo más abierta posible para aprovechar la agradable vista

Por Mónica Villalobos

Tras recuperar el casco de La Ermita, que estaba abandonado, Edy Ortiz Aragón y Álvaro Villegas, artífices de este nuevo punto de encuentro barranquino, optaron por un diseño bastante sencillo que sigue los principios del feng shui.

El espacio está delimitado por paredes de madera con ventanas muy grandes. El techo es también de madera, el piso de cemento pulido, las sillas de madera oscura con respaldar bajo y los manteles son blancos. No hay elementos decorativos que distraigan la atención, pues en un local como este es evidente que los comensales siempre preferirán mirar hacia afuera.









*BAR. Al estar separado del comedor funciona muy bien como espacio independiente. *

El restaurante está ubicado en el medio de la Bajada de Baños, justo debajo del Puente de los Suspiros. Es decir, a un lado tiene el vacío (está a dos metros y medio de la calle) y al otro una andenería rematada por una pared muy alta. Este último espacio, luego de ser totalmente reconstruido, ha sido bien aprovechado con un jardín diseñado por Mónica Belatín. 

La iluminación dentro del local es muy tenue, pues recibe mucha luz del exterior. Lo mismo ocurre con el bar, que al estar bastante separado del comedor funciona muy bien como espacio independiente. Entre ambos hay un pequeño comedor privado para 16 personas.









*COMEDOR. Los pisos son de cemento pulido y las sillas son de madera oscura con respaldar bajo. *

El bar es aun más abierto que el comedor, pues el vidrio no cubre toda la pared y el techo es también transparente. Los colores son sobrios para contrarrestar el rojo de la pared exterior y para lograr el mismo efecto que se busca en el comedor: brindar al comensal la sensación de estar casi al aire libre.

Para comodidad y disfrute del público, la alameda que da acceso al local fue recuperada por el restaurante mediante el arreglo del piso de cemento, el pintado de paredes, la refacción de las bancas y el sembrado de plantas. 


*Más información*

Dirección: Bajada de Baños 340, Barranco. Teléfono: 252-8035.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interpretación del Oriente

El arquitecto Andrés Muñoz ofrece una nueva versión, fuerte y atrevida, del restaurante Magma, ahora en la Costa Verde









*INSISTENTE. La composición mantuvo cierta limpieza de líneas a pesar de que integra una amplia variedad de materiales y aplicaciones. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) *

A diferencia del restaurante Magma de la playa Santa María, cuyo diseño buscó cierta ligereza y temática marina, el nuevo local de este sushi bar y lounge ubicado en la Costa Verde debía basarse en un diseño fuerte y atrevido, hasta cierto punto rebelde, fruto de colores saturados y notorias texturas. 

*PROFUNDIDAD*

A pesar de priorizarse la apertura hacia el paisaje marino, la elección de tonos oscuros para cubrir muros y mobiliario logra amarrar una composición de pocos elementos y evitar que se perciba una sensación de vacío no deseado. El uso generoso de la piedra fue sumamente efectivo en el logro de este ambiente, basado en el contraste de tonos rojos y negro. De cierto modo, se intentó una versión del sol naciente con las lámparas (de resina, pintadas por dentro y sin pulir por fuera) como síntesis de la esfera protagonista y la piedra como sugerencia del paisaje.









*VISTA PREFERIDA. La sección inferior de los amplios ventanales eliminan cualquier elemento adicional que pueda ocultar la tranquilidad del mar y sus rítmicas olas. *

*MOBILIARIO*

A pesar de que las sillas ostentan un diseño ligeramente asiático en el respaldar, es en realidad el acabado negro y brillante el que nos remite a una influencia japonesa. Un laminado de estilo rústico hace de fondo neutral para el mobiliario móvil.









*ZONA LOUNGE. Mobiliario fijo, bajo y continuo acompañado por piedra en dos de sus cuatro lados. *

*BALANCE DE ALTURAS*

La vista al mar debía ser potenciada. Por tanto, la manera como se ubicaron los distintos sectores del local (mesas, bar y zona lounge) debía cuidarse para que ninguna zona tape la vista de alguna otra. Así, se elevó el área baja de mobiliario corrido para nivelarla con la zona de mesas tradicionales. La ubicación de plantas contribuyó a la regulación del registro visual de ciertos ambientes, además de ofrecer una textura orgánica adicional.









*PROTAGÓNICA PECERA. El gran formato de este volumen horizontal hace las veces de lámpara de iluminación interna. *

La pecera, elemento protagonista situado en el muro que divide bar de comedor, no solo alberga los famosos y peligrosos peces globo (cuyo consumo se limita a los conocedores y, cómo no, a los valientes que esperan evadir el veneno mortal) y otras atractivas especies, sino que hace las veces de lámpara horizontal, que, gracias a su oscuro soporte, parece suspendida en el espacio central del restaurante. 

A pesar de que la estética japonesa responde en gran medida a la tradición, esta siempre ostenta una calidad actual. Jugar en base a esta complementariedad de conceptos era de hecho uno de los deseos del arquitecto Andrés Muñoz: una versión atrevida y contemporánea del estilo japonés que reconoce una clara influencia occidental. 

*Identikit*
Nombre. Andrés Muñoz Álvarez Calderón.
Estudios. Arquitectura en la Universidad Ricardo Palma.
Experiencia. Residencias y locales comerciales. 
Contacto. Oficina: 275-2827 
Nextel: 9816*3301


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

La zona del Puente de los Suspiros además es preciosa, hoy día dieron Aventura Culinaria con Gastón Acurio y estaba en un restaurante nuevo de la Bajada, no se si es el de la foto pero se veía mostro, esa zona mata de lo bonita que es y con esos restaurantes tiene para ser lo mejor de Barranco. Me encanta.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Que gran acierto!











El lounge no me gustó mucho; encajonado.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El de Barranco està de infarto... nada que hacer que con buen gusto las cosas se hacen mejor.

El estilo Zeng me gusta... da tanta paz... 

Muy buen aporte J, la verdad que si no fuera por tì muchas veces estos detalles pasarìan por alto de nuestra Lima querida y como se embellecen sus zonas mas importantes...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gusta como aprovecha las vistas afuera al mar........ Hubiera sido mejor combinar la pescera con una vista al mar para que haya alguna especie de paisaje mixtificado ahi........ pero de todos modos luce bonito......


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Muy buen aporte J, la verdad que si no fuera por tì muchas veces estos detalles pasarìan por alto de nuestra Lima querida y como se embellecen sus zonas mas importantes...


Jaja, gracias Vane, se hace lo que se puede...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> Me gusta como aprovecha las vistas afuera al mar........ Hubiera sido mejor combinar la pescera con una vista al mar para que haya alguna especie de paisaje mixtificado ahi........ pero de todos modos luce bonito......


Realmente tu idea es mostra, quedaría bravazo con una pescera-ventana.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si!! a "veces" Sky tiene buenas ideas... patèntela pues!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jejeje, pensé que la nota trataba del nuevo restaurant en la costa verde de Barranco que, a pesar de todo, ya abrió. El sábado pasado salió una nota en Somos sobre varios restaurantes... Bien interesante la info! Buen thread!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me gusta el que está abajo del puente de los suspiros. El Magma por afuera no es muy bonito, parece una extensión del restaurante Costa Verde.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonitos los diseños, un toque bastante elegante y atractivo


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hermosos lugares y ni hablar del distrito, excelente thread, Bruno


----------



## maxio55 (Jan 28, 2007)

si tan bien cheberes los dos
el que en la noche es muy chevere es el restaurant BRAVO en conquistadores san isidro especialemente se ve mejor de noche ,es brabaso
deberian hacer mas sushi bars y lounges aparte en USA estan full de moda los restaurants de comida jAponesa van toda la gente de hollywood.


----------



## maxio55 (Jan 28, 2007)

un sushi bar INCREIBLE en LA (LOS ANGELES USA) es el geisha house . alucinante! ALGUIEN DEBERIA TOMAR IDEAS DE ESE RESTAURANT PARA UNO ACA EN LIMA, ES SIMPLEMENTE EXCELENTE TE QUEDAS CON LA BOCA ABIERTA brabaso.
www.geishahousehollywood.com


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

maxio55 said:


> un sushi bar INCREIBLE en LA (LOS ANGELES USA) es el geisha house . alucinante! ALGUIEN DEBERIA TOMAR IDEAS DE ESE RESTAURANT PARA UNO ACA EN LIMA, ES SIMPLEMENTE EXCELENTE TE QUEDAS CON LA BOCA ABIERTA brabaso.
> www.geishahousehollywood.com


En Lima hay hartos restaurantes como ese que muestras, tipo restaurant-lounge. Lima de por sí está repleta de sushi bars.

Qué te parece éste?

www.scena.com.pe


----------



## maxio55 (Jan 28, 2007)

J Block said:


> En Lima hay hartos restaurantes como ese que muestras, tipo restaurant-lounge. Lima de por sí está repleta de sushi bars.
> 
> Qué te parece éste?
> 
> www.scena.com.pe


SI LA VERDAD ESTA TMB CHEBERE PERO SINCERAMENTE LA PARTE DE LA BARRA DEL GEISHA HOUSE ES BRABASA Y EL TAMAÑO DE LOCAL ES MUCHO MAS GRANDE TMB LA FACHADA ES LOCAZA.
PERO SCENA TMB TIENE LO SUYO DEBEN HACER MAS LOUNGES DE CALIDAD COMO ESOS.


----------



## alcocer23 (Dec 30, 2006)

TODO ESTA BACAN PERO LO MALO QUE ALGUNOS RESTAURANTES UN POCO MAS Y LO CONTRUYEN DENTRO DEL MAR, SE DEBERIA PROHIBIR DE ARROJAR DESMONTE EN LA COSTA VERDE Y TODOS ESO RECICLADORES UBICARLOS EN OTRA ZONA


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué interesantes! Ambos están muy bien.. Hace un tiempo leí un reportaje sobre estos y otros más. Supongo que el ingreso será general...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*De lujo..!!*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

De hecho que algún día comeré ahi...sólo espero que la sazón del lugar sea igual de bueno que el ambiente mostrado en las fotos


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

hermosas fotos, Barranco Rocks 

este alcalde es 100% barrankino, ya comenzo a renovar todas las calles y puso fecha de limite a las 3 am ke la fiesta se acaba


yo soy fiestero y de los re fiesteros


pero no me gusta cuando salgo a comprar el pan por las mañanas y veo a un brother todo duro jajajajaja

a veces es realmente malo...


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

MUY Interesante


----------

